# What Bank?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well some of you may have seen the TSB has started fiddling with my money IE not letting me take money out when I want,moving money into an ISA account without my permission ect so they are on there last chance with me any more slip ups and I am moving.
So what Banks are good?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been with Barlcays for a few years now (have a current account and an ISA with them) and never had any issues with them.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

RBS are really good from my experience, the digital banking system is a breeze and they've been very helpful every time I've been in.

I'm only on a student account so I've no clue about ISA's or that.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use bank of scotland.. never had many issues after I signed away my "security" from the bank... basically they stop asking me all the BS questions when I take money out or put some in..

from a money point of view, I love RBS... I'm buying their shares every month...

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm with Santander after barclays decided they were morons and couldn't run a bath let alone my finances, no propblems with Santander at all.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

I use HSBC and can't recommend them highly enough especially after all the fiascos I had with Barclays


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys,I have just about had enough with the TSB.


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

500tie said:


> I use HSBC and can't recommend them highly enough especially after all the fiascos I had with Barclays


:thumb: +2 (me and SWMBO)


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive been with Lloyds for over 20yrs and never had any problems


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

First direct. Superb service :thumb:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 first direct Never a problem and some good products and services


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Halifax.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The only good bank is one that doesn't pay their directors huge bonuses whether they succeed or fail".......................is there one?


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Nat west, been with them 6 or7 years never had a problem with them. There online service is quick and easy and most of all safe.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

With both Halifax and RBS. I prefer RBS. Got my main account with them. Never had any issues. Well one actually but that was easily sorted on the spot. There online banking is fantastic -10/10. The easiest to use. Really good.
Got my main savings accounts with Halifax as they offered a better range then RBS in my opinion.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been with Bank of Scotland for over 20 years.

They have been pretty good in terms of service over the years. They really annoyed me last year though when they deleted all of statements without telling me, grrr!


----------

